# 2009 NBA Playoffs 1st Round: (1) Los Angeles Lakers vs. (8) Utah Jazz - Game 1



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

​


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers in 5, hopefully. Utah is a really good team though, they're only one good D-first guy away from being a serious 60 win squad.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** that ****! Lakers in 4!


----------



## The Big Youngistotle (Apr 16, 2009)

This could be an even more boring series than when the Lakers swept the Nuggets last year...Unless Deron Williams wants to get throwing "message" screens Bynum's way. That could make things real interesting...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm saying Lakers in 5.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers in 5. Jazz are going to grab game three.


----------



## psiops (Apr 15, 2009)

Cris said:


> Lakers in 5. Jazz are going to grab game three.


Me too. Jazz will not give up easily even if they are on the number 8 spot and playoffs are totally different ball game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

psiops said:


> Me too. Jazz will not give up easily even if they are on the number 8 spot and playoffs are totally different ball game.


Welcome to the site!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers in 4.

I just cant see them dropping one on the road or at home to Utah, without a healthy boozer in the paint.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

I say lakers in 4 i think the excitement will give us enough push to sweep


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mehmet Okur is likely out for Game 1 (but should be back for Game 2).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers in 5. Maybe 6 (Deron is THAT great a player and Sloan THAT great a coach)..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

damn, I cant access to the NBA League Pass International Broadband, it said server too busy. Damm it. But the Lakers game is still tomorrow (>.<)


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Lakers in five. We should win in four, but always find a way to get complacent when things go too well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game is in an hour and a half!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm gonna get cocky and say lakers in 4.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *Scouting Report Lakers vs Jazz
> 
> Tuesday, Apr 14
> 
> ...


http://my.lakers.com/lakers/news.html?id=5


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> _We asked the man who’s seen the Jazz in person more than anybody else in Los Angeles for his scouting report: Lakers Advance Scout Rasheed Hazzard. As a table setter, here’s what Hazzard’s job encapsulates, in his words:_
> 
> “The advance scout is basically the checks and balances guy. Our coaches work hard – they watch film, they diagram what other teams are doing and so on, and I take that information, go to the game, and chart every possession. I see what play calls the other team is hollering out, and once I see them running it two or three times, maybe I catch different wrinkles to it, and catch tendencies that you pick up on by being there. I bring back all the play calls that I can get, and add any insight I may have in terms of what other teams did against the team I’m scouting that worked against them. For example, when I watched Utah play Dallas last week, I kept an eye on what plays worked well against them. Still, my major job is to get play calls and to know how to communicate that back to the coaches.”
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/09playoff_preview_a.html


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sweep!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who all is going to be posting in this thread? Or in the thread in the Playoffs forum?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ill be posting in the Playoff forum....oh wait :evil:


Go ****ing Lakers! Its on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I am so ****ing pumped up for this game right now!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice start by Ariza with back-to-back 3's!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Loving what I'm seeing from Brown & Ariza already. Lakers up 17-10!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

didnt know chris brown played basketball hahaha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DANNY said:


> didnt know chris brown played basketball hahaha


:laugh:

Yeah that was amusing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Like Mark Jackson just said, quaility minutes from Shannon Brown.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs 16 points to pass Magic Johnson on the All-Time Lakers Playoff Scoring List.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

brown is looking really good, i do think bynum needs to grab more rebounds 2 in the first half is not good, but we are up so that is all that matters


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

too bad we didn't start Ariza earlier the season, we may have ended up with a better record the Cavs


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Active game thread.

Lakers - 1. 
Utah - 0.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Dammit! Missed the game completely. Didin't bother to check out the time and now it's iover (i thought it would be later on, because it said so in this ******* newspaper). Dammit.

Judging from the box score and posts on the Playoff forum thread, excellent game by Gasol, Ariza and Brown (you KNOw you gotta get some help from the bench).

The Jazz don't seem to stand a chance (hopefully).


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice win, this game is just too early for me. Only catch half of the 4th with ****ty connection. Now HD Broadband is just back on but the game is long over.
1 down, many to go


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Would have liked to see us hand on to the 20 plus point lead, but it's still a nice win.

Ariza looked fantastic on both ends.

And every-time Brown sat down, and Fisher or Farmar came in we took a beating.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I thought the Lakers were fantastic in the 1st half. What I didn't like was the rebounding effort by the Lakers today nor did I like the way they came out in the second half. Seems like they were trying to coast through this thing even though it's a playoff game. It would be nice for them to develop a killer instinct and put teams away. I definitely don't want to relive last year's NBA Finals again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, the number of offensive rebounds we gave up was pathetic.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

the Jazz just can't hang with this team. turned it off at the half, hopefully second game is more competitive.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

sylaw said:


> I thought the Lakers were fantastic in the 1st half. What I didn't like was the rebounding effort by the Lakers today nor did I like the way they came out in the second half. Seems like they were trying to coast through this thing even though it's a playoff game. It would be nice for them to develop a killer instinct and put teams away. I definitely don't want to relive last year's NBA Finals again.


Like I said earlier in this thread...we always find a way to get complacent when things go too well. We aren't going to win the title playing like this. We need to play for 48 MINUTES!!!


----------

